# Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?



## Barben Fischer (19. August 2006)

hi zusammen

Mein Kumpel und ich gehen des öfterns mti nem Schlauchboot mit nem 8ps Motor angeln. 
Nun haben wir uns überlegt dass man in den Sitzbank eine halterung für ein Schleppsignal einbauen könnte und hinten gut 2 Rutenhalter platz hätten, ihr seht unsere Idee  

Doch uns macht der Motor ein wenig sorgen (ok das Schleppsignal mittem im Bott auch, aber ja), der Motor währe im Standgas etwa Schlepptauglich oder auf minimalster Geschwindigkeit, doch geht das gut? Darf man einen Motor längere Zeit so schwach laufen lassen?
Platz für nen E-motor ist nicht vorhanden...

gruss


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

zum Motor : Mit 4-Takter oder einem neueren 2-Takt-Modell sollte es keine Schwierigkeiten geben.

Zum "Schleppsignal" : Dat Stundenglas brauchst du in D nur zu setzen,wenn du mit Planerboards fischt.... 



Uli


----------



## Barben Fischer (19. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

ist soviel ich weiss ein 4-takter

ich wohn eben in der Schweiz und dachte mann muss immer beim Schleppen ein Signal haben, doch ich finde irgendwie an keinem Ort etwas, das geht nähmlich net über das Fischereigesetz...|uhoh:


----------



## Maik (19. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

also vom motor her solte es da kein proplem geben


----------



## Barben Fischer (19. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

hi

war vorhin grad aufm wasser (haben nur Fische gesehen und kurzen Kontakt mit nem Barsch gehabt, ist zu warm heut nachmittag *G*)

aber wir haben mal kurz getestet, standgas funzt, nur ists halt noch recht schnell so im standgas, aber ich denke es könnten trotzdem Fische (Hecht und Barsch vorwiegend) beissen, oder irre ich mich? #c Jedenfalls so juni-oktober dürfte auch ein wenig schneller noch gehen meinte ich gelesen zu haben. das Tempo entspricht etwa 4-5kmh, SCHÄTZUNGSWEISE, da wir kein Messgerät haben, und halt auch auf den Wind drauf an kommt...


----------



## Ronen (19. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

mal doof gefragt.... kann man nicht theoretisch "rudernd" schleppangeln?

Hab keine ahnung!


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

hab (noch) nen 8 PS Tohatsu Bj,02 2-tackter ....
geht problemlos ... #6


----------



## Barben Fischer (19. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

rudernd gänge glaub ich auch, bloss ist ein Schlauchboot ein wenig umpraktisch zum rudern.

Ok, erinnere mich heute auf dem See angler mit 8ps gesehen zu haben, hoffen wir mal unsere Fische sind auch beissfreudig, auf schnellere Köder...

Ich geh mir montags das Material für ein Schleppsignal kaufen (das Bau ich selbst, schmeiss doch kein Geld zum Fenster raus *G*)


@hd4ever: du schleppst mit deinem Motor auch im Standgas oder?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

@Barbenfischer : Hol dir dann gleich beim Baumarkt ein oder zwei stabile Eimer dazu. Die dann Aussenbords drangehängt und du wirst langsamer.

Uli


----------



## Barben Fischer (19. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

*G* genau das habe ich mir heut aufm wasser auch überlegt

Bewirkt so nen 10l Eimer auf nen Boot mit Gesamtgewicht von etwa 200-250kg etwas?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

Kurz und bündig : Ja



Uli


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

kommt drauf an ... meistens nen büschn mehr als nur Standgad ... irgendwie so immer zwischen 3-5 Km/h


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

Du sollst dein Eimer ja nicht auf dem Boot haben sondern an einem Tampen nebeherziehen. Aufs Boot kannst du dir 20 Eimer stellen und der Speed wird nicht weniger...


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

|muahah:ach deshalb hat das noch nix gebracht ...  :m


----------



## Dummfisch (19. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

Hallo,
noch ein Tipp zum langsamer fahren: Motor absichtlich vertrimmen. Wenn du den Motor in die letzte Position nach oben bringst, geht viel Schub verloren.
Wenn du noch keinen Ersatzpropeller hast, besorge dir einen mit ner kleineren Steigung, evtl. den für einen 5 PS der selben Marke, wenn der passen sollte. Dann aber bitte kein Vollgas geben, ohne Begrenzer überdrehtst du sonst den Motor.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

...tut mir leid, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (20. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

:q 


..... obwohl,wenn man sich tatsächlich 20 Eimer ins Boot stellt und diese vorher mit Sand füllt .....:q :q :q   #6 #6 




uli


----------



## Tiffy (20. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

Da würd ich mir die Eimer sparen und gleich das Boot mit Sand füllen. Dann kann man bei schönem Wetter Schleppen und Strand prima verbinden  Ein netter bunter Sonnenschirm dazu... :q


----------



## HD4ever (20. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*



Barben Fischer schrieb:


> Nun haben wir uns überlegt dass man in den Sitzbank eine halterung für ein Schleppsignal einbauen könnte und hinten gut 2 Rutenhalter platz hätten, ihr seht unsere Idee




vielleicht findest du *hier* ja auch nen paar Ideen ?! 
guckst du dann bei Schlauchboot ... :m


----------



## Barben Fischer (20. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*



> Du sollst dein Eimer ja nicht auf dem Boot haben sondern an einem Tampen nebeherziehen. Aufs Boot kannst du dir 20 Eimer stellen und der Speed wird nicht weniger...


ach ne? lol ne ist ja schon klar :q doch mit höherem Gewicht dürfte der Speed doch auch ein wenig sinken *GG*
@hd: danke für den link, schau ich mir mal an!


----------



## steve71 (20. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

Hallo Barbenfischer, 
wir schleppen auf der Ostsee mit einem 5 PS 4-Takter. Um die "opimale Geschwindigkeit zu ermitteln, lasse ich einen "Vergleichsblinker" während des ganzen Angeltages direkt neben dem Boot laufen. Dazu nehmen wir das Spitzenteil von einer Steckrute, das im 90° Winkel zum Boot montiert ist. An die Spitze wird ein kurzes Stück Schnur geknotet(ca. 70 cm) und ans andere Ende ein Wirbel für den Blinker. 20 cm vor den Blinker stecke ich ein 20g Katarineblei fest, damit der Blinker unter Wasser gezogen wird. so kann man den Vergleichsblinker permanent gut beobachten und dementsprechend die Geschwindigkeit regulieren. Das ganze funktioniert sehr gut. Vielleicht mußt Du gar keine Driftsäcke benutzen.
Aber über die Idee mit dem Beachclub im Boot muß ich auch noch mal nachdenken. Schließlich werden die Cocktails im Winter nicht so schnell warm#6  

Gruß Steve


----------



## basswalt (20. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

mit einem 4 takt motor ist das überhaupt kein problem. es gibt auch spezielle zündkerzen zum schleppen. fals du zu schnell bist musst du eventuell den peopeller wechseln. in der schweiz brauchst du die weisse kugel zum schleppen. auch wenn du nur mit einer rute einen köder schleppst. sobald sich das boot bewegt gilt das als schleppen. dann schonmal viel glück bei der nächsten ausfahrt.


----------



## Tiffy (20. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*



basswalt schrieb:


> ..... es gibt auch spezielle zündkerzen zum schleppen....



Moin basswalt,

sorry wenn ich hier so ein paar Wörter aus Deinem Posting zitiere. Redest ( oder auch schreibst ) Du da von warmen und kalten Kerzen oder gibt es Anbieter die speziell für das Schleppen extra Kerzen auf den Markt gebracht haben ?


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

???Warme Kerzen???
Bin ich im falschen Board?


----------



## Tiffy (20. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

Du bist im silberlechtzenden Gayboard  Wat hast Du gedacht ? :q


----------



## Barben Fischer (20. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

gestern trafen wir ja die Seepolizei und sie haben uns alles schön erklärt. Morgen bastle ich mir die weisse Kugel

Haben heut nochma geschaut, ich denke wegem Tempo sollte es gehen.

Noch zu dem mit dem Vergleichsblinker: 

Hm, aber es heisst ja net dass jeder schön laufender Köder auch genommen wird, kann ja auch zu schnell sein und trotzdem schön laufen oder?  aber trotzdem guter Tipp! #6 

der Beachclub hat mein Kumpel abgelehnt, das Boot sei zu klein. Naja wir halten ja eh ausschau nach nem neuen Boot *GG*


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

.... mmmhhh, Beachclub iss cool, abba von Kerzen speziell zum schleppen hab ich noch nischt gehört. |uhoh: 
Sind die fängig ? 
Ein noch geheimerer Geheimköder als WD-40 ??? #q |supergri |supergri 



Uli


----------



## Barben Fischer (21. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

das mit den Kerzen hab ich noch nie gehört, was sollen die denn Bewirken? (bin net so der Technick kenner  )

Hab hier grad mein Material für mein Schleppsignal rumliegen, muss nur noch basteln


----------



## Tiffy (21. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

Moin zusammen,

warme und kalte Kerzen haben nix mit sexuellen Neigungen der Zündkerzen zu THUN sondern was mit der Selbstreinigung von Kerzen...

könnt ihr hier mal nachlesen ( bin heute wieder ausgesprochen tippfaul  )

http://home.datacomm.ch/mad-/zuendkerzen.htm


----------



## HD4ever (21. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

das büschn hättst du für uns aber ruhig mal abtippeln können ... |krach:   
ich weiß nur das ich mit meinem lütten 8 PS'er demnächst im Urlaub auf der Ostsee zu finden sein werde und alles an Ruten über die Handläufe oder Reeling hängen werde was der keller so hergibt ... :m
auf das die Apex ne reißende Abnehmerschaft finden werden ... :m


----------



## Barben Fischer (21. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

muss spass amchen bei über  6 Ruten auf nem Schlauchboot dann noch ne fette Forelle (oder auf was geht ihr?) zu drillen im Schnursalat... oh gott, ich hät panik *G* Ich krieg schon nen knall wenn ne Felche richtung ankerseil oder Gambe des Kollegen schwimmt, geschwiegen denn ein 60+ Fisch :m


----------



## Barben Fischer (26. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

kurze Info

Waren heut das erstmal drauss zum schleppen.

Erst 3 Ruten ausgelegt mit Barschködern, allerdings hatte ich bedenken mit dem Schlepptempo, wenn ich vom Ufer angle kurble ich so langsam wie möglich. Doch wir hatten bestimmt 5kmh und mehr, je nach Wind. Und irgendwie fand ichs krass zu schnell, wenn ich verglich wie sich meine Rute im vergleich zum normalen Spinnen mit dem gleichen Köder durchbog (also ihr wisst was ich meine).

Naja jedenfalls wurde das Wetter immer schlimmer und wir drehten ab. Auf einmal kommt so nen 6m Segelschiff und macht ne 90grad Kurve und übe rmeine beiden Schnüre, toll. Bin zusammen fast 100m2 Schnur los und zwei Köder. Anschliessend überfuhr uns ein Segelboot noch beinahe, sie hatten keine Kontrolle mehr bei dem Wind. |gr: 

mal schaun, ev. gibts bei besserem Wetter noch ein versuch, aber muss erst schaun ob wir net langsamer werden können, hab einfach kein vertrauen in so schnelles Schleppen (oder geht da doch was, täusch ich mich einfach? sind die Tiere viel agressiver als gedacht?^^)


----------



## Nordangler (29. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

Habe Aluboot mit nem 8 PS Motor. Geht gut zum schleppen.


Sven


----------



## Barben Fischer (29. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

joa, wird sicher funktionieren, ich mien so bis oktober gehen fische auch auf einen etwas schnelleren köder

muss nur erstmal neue Schnur draufmachen, aber warte gerade bis meine Lieferung angekommen ist, da sind noch rollen und Köder dabei  dann mach ich Schnur für den Rest des Jahres sowie für den Urlaub drauf :q Und geh dann Schleppen


----------



## basswalt (29. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*

da gibt es auch recht unterschiedliche meinungen zur idealen geschwindigkeit. ob auf seeforelle saiblinge oder hechte kann stark varieren. wichtiger fast ist dass die verwendeten köder schön laufen und auch in der richtigen tiefe angeboten werden.  
auf dem zürchersee sei die ideale schleppgeschwindigkeit auf seeforelle 6-8 kmh. also schon recht flotte fahrt. so 3 bis 5 kmh wäre sicher nicht schlecht. von so unerfreulichen begegnungen mit anderen booten schüzt leider auch die weisse kugel nicht.
zu den zündkerzen hat mir mal ein bootsmotoren-mechaniker geraten.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. August 2006)

*AW: Schleppen mit 8ps Motor?*



Barben Fischer schrieb:


> , hab einfach kein vertrauen in so schnelles Schleppen (oder geht da doch was, täusch ich mich einfach? sind die Tiere viel agressiver als gedacht?^^)


 
Hatte ich am Anfang auch nicht.
Da hatte ich nur mein Sportboot mit 170 Ps zur verfügung.
Trimmklappen waren da auch noch nicht dran.
Min.Geschwindigkeit 5,8 km/h.
Ging Wunderbar auf Hechte.
Und obwohl ich mir jetzt noch eine Nussschale mit 3,3 PS zugelegt habe, fahre ich der Bequemlichkeit halber trotzdem meistens mit dem grossen Boot.
Jetzt allerdings mit el.Trimklappen, womit ich eine min. Geschwindigkeit von 4,6 km/h erreiche.
Allerdings fange ich beim Schleppen bisher nur Hechte.
Zander waren noch nicht dabei.

Gruss
Tommi


----------

